# What do you think of my new sig?



## Quincy (Apr 27, 2011)

I just made this sig with Gimp, and I wonder what you guys think of it


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't save it as .gif since it makes the sig look, well, cheap.
I always use .jpeg and save at 96% quality to make it less than 80kb's.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 30, 2011)

No offense but the color is eh....weird.
It makes it look really cheap.....


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 30, 2011)

No offense, but even if the quality is maxed, it'll probably still look.. cheap.

Maybe add.. well maybe try to make it not look like a bunch of bumbled up objects against an annoying background? I mean no offense really.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 30, 2011)

Needs a border, and imo the objects should also be embossed.
Also what KingdomBlade said, this is kinda..... well it'll be hard to make it look *good*


			
				AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Don't save it as .gif since it makes the sig look, well, cheap.
> I always use .jpeg and save at 96% quality to make it less than 80kb's.


GIF can support a much higher quality image than JPEG, which relies on artifacts to reduce filesize. 
i.e. as per usual you've got everything back to front.

*EDIT:* I wouldn't recommend JPEG or GIF for anything though, as PNG is better in every way imaginable.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 30, 2011)

Why isn't the opacity set to full?
It looks weird, the 3DS being pink and the GBAtemp mascot being greenish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, just a tip: Always stick to one color in text.
How about a nice offer: I'll make you a siggy when I have time, and it'll have your Mii and friend code.
Just send me a proper pic of your Mii or even better, the QR code.


----------



## Quincy (Apr 30, 2011)

Darmanitan said:
			
		

> Why isn't the opacity set to full?
> It looks weird, the 3DS being pink and the GBAtemp mascot being greenish.
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me when you have time lol, I'll send it to you when you have time


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 1, 2011)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Tell me when you have time lol, I'll send it to you when you have time



Haha just PM it, and I'll do it probably before Wednesday.


----------



## alex_0706 (May 1, 2011)

well it's cool
but try to fotoshop it so the colours don't overlap your images
after that you will get a much nicer sign


----------



## m3rox (May 1, 2011)

Quincy said:
			
		

> I just made this sig with Gimp, and I wonder what you guys think of it



A rainbow in your sig... you tryin' to say something?


----------



## T3GZdev (May 1, 2011)

no offence but it looks like your advertising one if those cheap dollar store toys or vii or something. Lol


----------



## Wizerzak (May 1, 2011)

Images should be 'on top' of the background. So as not to recolour them. Create background gradient then place images on a separate layer on top. If I were you I'd just stay away from rainbows all together though.


----------



## Shockwind (May 2, 2011)

Why rainbow background? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's making the pictures in your sig a bit off...


----------



## naglaro00 (May 2, 2011)

Never use cheap-looking serif fonts.
Add a border to make it look better
Make everything go with the flow


----------



## Snorlax (May 2, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Needs a border, and imo the objects should also be embossed.
> Also what KingdomBlade said, this is kinda..... well it'll be hard to make it look *good*
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thank goodness you said it Anto - a part of me inside died when I read Alan's statement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the sig, well, it's lacking quality. Try making everything look less, edgy? 
To me, it looks like a signature made in MS-Paint, if MS-Paint supported simple layering.
Also, all the colours are clashing, and the images look rather sickly. Try sticking to a central colour theme, rather than a rainbow-gradient look.


----------

